# better mpg



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

ok i have a gmc cutaway 16 foot box2005 4.8 litre v8. it used to be a budget rental truck and now i'm looking to increase the mpg so i'm getting tired of the 10 miles to the gal. even though i like the cheapest of the gas now it's still pricey. aa route 150 miles a day sometimes 200 miles. I know they make a front bubble to decrease wind resistance. and give you better gas mileage.where is the best place to get one and if you have 10 you're vehicle what kind of gas mileage are you getting compared to when you don't have it?
Thanks


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Be thankful for 10, I get 6 or 7.


----------



## MechBySullivan (May 10, 2015)

The bubble that you want should be on ebay in the heavy truck parts. Check the stealership or a truck body manufacturer for an exact part number. Sometimes a dismantling yard like copart will have them from either an engine fire, light theft, or a rear or side collision. If it is fiberglass and mostly there it can be patched worst case.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You are probably looking at around 10 mpg regardless of what you do...
I had a 98 Jimmy 2500 Savana 5.0 liter regular van and got only 11 mpg...
Friends with smaller motors actually got less because their foot was in the gas more...

My guess is that it is a lot of work for a very small gain...


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

If the miles are on the highway the bubbles actually help a little, if around town then it will not help at all.


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

The problem is I drive 200 miles a day on average.
I' m in a rual area cover a 45 mile radius. Just to get 100,000 in population.
Was thinking of a dodge promaster. They seem to be really popular here latley. Ask one guy in the landscape biz. Said he is getting 20 mpg. Looked in the back about 500 lbs. Of stuff.
For me it would be a around 1,500 lbs.
My van is paid for so I'd be paying it in gas vs a payment. It would be nicer for parking.


----------

